# Giving my puppy an egg for her coat??



## Ava'smomma21 (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi guys !!

I was wondering if I should give my puppy a raw egg on top of her food to help to keep her coat healthy ?? I know you should give some dogs eggs but wasn't sure if it would do anything for hers or if she was too young. She is 4 and 1/2 months !


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Fish oil IMO is a better supplement if you are looking for a health coat. You can give one fish oil pill a day and should have good results.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

What kind of dog food do you feed? A healthy dog food will produce a nice coat.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Per Deb (geisthexe):

RAW EGGS Contain an enzyme called avidin, which decreases the absorption of biotin (a B vitamin). This can lead to skin and hair coat problems. 

EGG SHELLS Provide our dogs with much needed calcium. Eggshells consist of calcium carbonate (94%), magnesium carbonate (1%), calcium phosphate (1%), and organic matter (4%). 

I wash the egg shells out and let dry for a night or two then crush them up into powder and sprinkle over food.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Oil and a good-quality kibble. Skip the egg.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Salmon oil/fish oils or flax seed oil. Of course a quality kibble helps but alot of the Omega 3's and 6's lose potency through processing so adding a good oil is very beneficial. I would stay away from the eggs. Here is a supplement thread I made last month.

http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/36127-supplement-sticky-why-not.html


----------



## remymartin511 (May 17, 2011)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Salmon oil/fish oils or flax seed oil. Of course a quality kibble helps but alot of the Omega 3's and 6's lose potency through processing so adding a good oil is very beneficial. I would stay away from the eggs. Here is a supplement thread I made last month.
> 
> http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/36127-supplement-sticky-why-not.html


Thanks for posting this Blue, and to Ava for askin the question.

I've been researching opinions on raw eggs for dogs and so far I see people being 50/50 on it. I'm just going to go with the flax seed oil/fish oil option for a healthy coat instead of the raw egg per day, and take it from there. It seems like there are less possible consequences when doing so. Thanks again!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

remymartin511 said:


> Thanks for posting this Blue, and to Ava for askin the question.
> 
> I've been researching opinions on raw eggs for dogs and so far I see people being 50/50 on it. I'm just going to go with the flax seed oil/fish oil option for a healthy coat instead of the raw egg per day, and take it from there. It seems like there are less possible consequences when doing so. Thanks again!


I knew a couple of people with bandogs that would put a raw egg in the food and there coat and skin were horrible. I put my Bella on Flax seed oil a month ago and her coat never looked better.


----------



## woof_sense (Apr 30, 2011)

yep definitely skip the egg and look for rich sources of omega 3 and 6 such as fish oils.


----------

